# Unicode-WhiteSpaces aus String entfernen



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal ne Frage stellen...

Kennt jemand ne einfache Lösung, alle Unicode-WhiteSpaces, zB auch geschützte Leerzeichen, aus einem String zu entfernen?


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Aug 2016)

\\s


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> \\s


Nop, das lässt geschützt Leerzeichen stehen


```
" test".replaceAll("\\s","");
$1 ==> " test"
```


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Aug 2016)

Siehe hier: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/regex/pre_char_classes.html


> \s A whitespace character: [ \t\n\x0B\f\r]



Sonsten selber char class erstellen.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Siehe hier: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/regex/pre_char_classes.html


Siehe da, kein geschütztes Leerzeichen drin


----------



## knilch (1. Aug 2016)

Hi,
Wenn's ein String ist, dann gehts mit trim()

```
String test1 = " test ";
String test2 = test1.trim();
System.out.println(test1);
System.out.println(test2);
```
Resultat:

```
test
test
```


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

knilch hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Wenn's ein String ist, dann gehts mit trim()


Geschütze Leerzeichen bleiben auch mit trim drin


```
jshell> " normal".trim()
$1 ==> "normal"

jshell> " geschützt".trim()
$2 ==> " geschützt"
```


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Aug 2016)

trim() setzt ja nun mal aus \\s auf.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> trim() setzt ja nun mal aus \\s auf.


Eigentlich nicht...trim hat mit \\s nur die entfernten Zeichen gemeinsam, mehr aber auch nicht...


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Aug 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich nicht...trim hat mit \\s nur die entfernten Zeichen gemeinsam, mehr aber auch nicht...


Also quasi eine 99prozentige Schnittmenge.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Aug 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Also quasi eine 99prozentige Schnittmenge.


Um mal deinen Link zu zitieren: \\s = "[ \t\n\x0B\f\r]", also 6 chars, trim nutzt dagegen <= 32, also 33 chars, also eher eine 18prozentige Schnittmenge 

Hier in der Umgebung sind die meisten Häuser aus Ziegelstein gebaut, aufeinander aufbauen tun die trotzdem nicht...


----------



## krgewb (26. Feb 2017)

Was ist ein geschütztes Leerzeichen?


----------



## mrBrown (26. Feb 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Was ist ein geschütztes Leerzeichen?


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschütztes_Leerzeichen


----------



## thecain (26. Feb 2017)

\u00A0 dem replace hinzufügen. Sollte doch eigtl klappen


----------



## mrBrown (26. Feb 2017)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> \u00A0 dem replace hinzufügen. Sollte doch eigtl klappen


Klappt auch, ich hätte aber gedacht das es ne einfachere Methode gibt, um jedes nicht sichtbare rauszunehmen


----------

